
Ask HN: Re-coding algorithms to improve knowledge on deep learning - Givemeyourhoof
Greetings,<p>I&#x27;ve recently got my hands on Deep Learning book by Ian Goodfellow, Yoshua Bengio and Aaron Courville. For some reason I got the urge to re-write the concepts of the book in code, probably c++ and create a small local library.<p>However, at the moment I am also spending quite a bit of time on enhancing my prototyping and production grade coding skills.<p>Due to time constrains I&#x27;m unable to do both at the same time, so I was wondering which of the options is more preferable.<p>My goals are to be able to quickly understand the concepts of new research papers and apply it for prototyping purposes. However, I also want to be able to turn that prototype code into production ready code.<p>P.S.
I also thought about taking a month off from work to do this challenge, but I don&#x27;t know if vacation and topic at hand mixes well. Any experiences?
======
malux85
You are really the only person who can answer this, but let me offer some
guidance:

Creative people are most energized when they have autonomy, mastery and
purpose.

It seems you already have autonomy, because you can select what you are
spending your time on.

It seems like you already have purpose, because you can see the long term
value in skills enhancement.

The last part is mastery. You gain mastery by pushing at the limits of your
abilities through deliberate practice, so which one of the two makes you feel
the best when you're working on it? Select the one where you get the most
done, and not the one that appeals to your ego or intellectual vanity, be very
honest with yourself, and hopefully the answer will surface.

Putting my two cents in, I would say do the deep learning stuff, because
there's lots more engineers out there who can put models into production
whereas having deep knowledge of deep learning is probably more valuable. But
I'm a Deep Learning developer, so I might be biased!

~~~
ameyv
Select the one where you get the most done, and not the one that appeals to
your ego or intellectual vanity, be very honest with yourself, and hopefully
the answer will surface.

This is pure gold advice. Really listen to this.

Also you don't have to do everything perfect first time.Try to keep that
energy and curiosity to get better. People get burn out easily in their quest
most of time.

------
thedevindevops
You lost me at

However, I also want to be able to turn that prototype code into production
ready code

Invariably the chances of this not coming back to bite you in the ass is zero.

